# Antique Surefire



## skunked (Jan 7, 2006)

Does this qualify as antique or is it just beat up? Bored at work and thought I would get on flicker and learn about photo posting.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wdsanders/83657174/


----------



## Bravo25 (Jan 7, 2006)

Just rode hard, and put away wet.:laughing:


----------



## DUQ (Jan 7, 2006)

Gotta love the look of a well seasoned light. :goodjob:


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jan 7, 2006)

That's practically new. Weeeeelllll used though. These are real oldies:







And no Surefire is antique--I'm older than any of their lights!


----------



## CLHC (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey those SureFires look what? Circa 1986/87/88? Like the ones I have. . .Isn't antiques considered like 25+ years and older?


----------



## Lmtfi (Jan 8, 2006)

CHC said:


> Hey those SureFires look what? Circa 1986/87/88? Like the ones I have. . .Isn't antiques considered like 25+ years and older?



Technically - an "Antique" is 100 years old or older.


----------



## Kershaw (Jan 8, 2006)

Isn't the word "classic" used for 20 something year old items?


----------



## leukos (Jan 8, 2006)

vintage?


----------



## ginaz (Jan 8, 2006)

retro? throw-back?


----------



## juancho (Jan 8, 2006)

The first Surefire was the "6" (denominated later the 6 "C") I bought two of them in the spring and summer of 1988 when they just appeared in the market.

(Actually the first few dealers) my numbers were in the 1400 and 1600 range.
Two CPF'ers have my lights now, but here is a picture of one of them.






So I am positive nothing was up there in '86 and only maybe in the end of '87 was the first "6" presented to the trade.

The 6 P was developed later, the "P" is for Police and at that time the "C" was added to the "6" for Civilian.

Juan C


----------



## tvodrd (Jan 8, 2006)

In the late '80s I bought a 6R which I sorta still have. The cell died and I removed the body extension and changed the lamp to a P60. I later bought the 3-cell expension, added a P90 and turned it into a 9P. It's currently in 6P config with the 5W aftermarket LED head. I have all the pieces and there is no serial number.

Larry


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Jan 9, 2006)

I can't remember if I bought my first 6P in 1987 or 1988. Here are the two boxes from my first 6P's


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jan 10, 2006)

How bright were the old Surefires and what kind of batteries did they take?


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Jan 10, 2006)

They take CR123's. I have replaced the lamps many times. The lamps in my first lights had a nasty tendency to burn out if you dropped the lamp to the concrete from a few feet. The lamps have gotten better over time, but I can't tell you exactly how much brighter the lamps are now.


----------



## Bravo25 (Jan 10, 2006)

My P60 lamp that is stamped Laser Products actually seem to be brighter than my newer P60


----------



## mossyoak (Jan 10, 2006)

i have one of those old 6p's i took it off the front of my friends m4 when he installed a m6 to it he gave me the old light for installing the m6 on it pretty good trade


----------



## pertinax (Jan 10, 2006)

I think "venerable" is the word that you're searching for. Like the 1911, or the .45-70-- better things exist, but they still do the job well. 

All joking aside, that P6 looks just like mine, circa 1996. Still on the original bulb, too. Probably will replace it; the new ones are lighter.

Pertinax


----------



## JimmyB (Jan 10, 2006)

I bought my Surefire 6P in the late 80's. Lamps then were definately not as reliable as they are now. My first lamp lasted about 3hrs and the replacement even less. I had a lamp assembly from about 92-93 that was going strong until recently and even then the only reason I got rid of it was because of a big hole in the beam, dead center.

I do remember clearly that the 123's were *very* expensive then. I was a rookie cop in '88 with a new family and didn't have much spare cash. A person damn near had to be on fire before I was going to turn on my light and even then I figured with the flames and all they probably didn't need a light anyway. My fourth or fifth set of batteries probably lasted about 3 years! My rechargeable SL-20 got the lions share of use.

JimmyB


----------



## edison (Jan 10, 2006)

How much would a "6" or "6C" cost if I found someone willing to sell?


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah, the 123's were expensive back then. Fortunately, BJ's wholesale club carried them, probably because they sold a bunch of cameras that used them. I think you could get 2 batteries for $6.50, which was what one battery would cost most other places.

I was working midnights, so I bought the extension and rechargeable battery kit Sure Fire sold. Worked out well, kept a spare set of 123's in my briefcase. When the rechargeable went dead, just removed the extension and put in the 123's.

I suppose you could find an old one pretty cheap. Only wackos  like us would probably find any value in them.


----------



## CLHC (Jan 10, 2006)

InfidelCastro said:


> . . .the old Surefires and what kind of batteries did they take?



Laser Products was the first company to delve into Lithium powered flashlights whereas no other flashlight company would. Besides, at that time, investors thought that Sir Mattews was crazy to even go in that direction! Who's crazy now?


----------



## kukula (Jan 10, 2006)

My first SF was a 6P I bought in 88-89. It doesnt have any serial number. I think the first SFs doesnt carry any serial number. Etched on the tail cap is Laser Products Fountain Valley, Ca and SURE-FIRE 6P. It is pretty beat up now. Nicks, dents, tarnished But I still love it. And after all these years, it still works! And yeah they were pretty expensive back then. I remember as a university student, I have to save every cent I have just to get it :sweat:


----------



## juancho (Jan 10, 2006)

Early lamp with the plastic base.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jan 11, 2006)

Does anyone known when SF used a band of black heatshrink tubing around an LA, instead of a "Laser Products P60" label? My early 6P (just traded away) had that. And the tailcap didn't give a model number either.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow, those old lithium batteries don't look to have any venting holes.


----------



## rikvee (Jan 11, 2006)

:wave: Hi juancho, I have what's probably your old "SURE-FIRE 6" (A 01429 from AWTYD), btw, were these 6's designed for a shorter lamp assembly?

I wonder how many Surefire models are by now no longer made?


----------



## juancho (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi Rikvee :wave: 

Then you have my wife's light that was never out of the box as she stopped hunting in '89 to dedicated herself to family life (a son born in '89)

I have never did a direct comparison of the lenght of the bulbs, so I don't know.
For those that are interested this light worked with the batteries positive toward the tail, the whole flashlight acting like a heat sink.

If I remember correctly those old Duracell did have venting holes, the picture display the negative.
Here is another view of the light:






And here what it cost in '88 to replace the batteries, don't forget to add the $5.00 for shipping!! 






regards
Juan C.


----------



## rikvee (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks to you and your wife for keeping the light in such a nice condition, Juan, 18 years later it's still perfect.... I love the shortness and the simplicity of these 6's.
Is there any place on the web where I could learn more about older Surefires?


----------



## Sburr23 (Jan 12, 2006)

What did a Surefire light cost back in 1988?


BTW, cool pics.

Steve


----------



## juancho (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks Steve,

It was $60.00 plus shipping.


----------



## firefly99 (Jan 14, 2006)

How much would it cost today ? Thanks


----------



## rikvee (Jan 14, 2006)

The market for a "SURE-FIRE 6" is probably just me and one other guy..... 
I traded lightparts and cash equalling $300 for the mint one I have. :green:
To me, it's a nice example of simplicity and good looks....


----------



## tvodrd (Jan 14, 2006)

Interestingly, the 6P "classic" is still $60 on SF's site! Like gag, SF has held the price on _some_ items.  (But then, has Mag introduced anything new since ~1987?  )

Larry


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jan 15, 2006)

The few 6C's I've seen on eBay didn't get much interest. Like they say, something is worth what the buyer will pay for it. A lot of folks on CPF with some serious change.


----------



## dw51 (Feb 25, 2007)

Am I correct to say that the switching on the 6 was in a twisty head, or is there something I'm missing in the photos?


----------



## Alin10123 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kershaw said:


> Isn't the word "classic" used for 20 something year old items?



I think that applies to cars. Other things... not so sure.


----------



## dudemar (Feb 25, 2007)

skunked said:


> Does this qualify as antique or is it just beat up?



It's beautiful- it's aged like a fine wine. Some things get better with age (flashlights, amongst other things:naughty.


----------



## jtivat (Feb 25, 2007)

ABTOMAT said:


> The few 6C's I've seen on eBay didn't get much interest. Like they say, something is worth what the buyer will pay for it. A lot of folks on CPF with some serious change.



Ya but it's been years since I have seen one on eBay I know b/c I looked hard before finding mine. I would say $300 is a good price for one like new in the box.


----------



## jtivat (Feb 25, 2007)

dw51 said:


> Am I correct to say that the switching on the 6 was in a twisty head, or is there something I'm missing in the photos?



You are correct.


----------



## GeorgePaul (Feb 26, 2007)

rikvee said:


> The market for a "SURE-FIRE 6" is probably just me and one other guy.....


Well, I would just love to have one.


----------



## sween1911 (Feb 26, 2007)

I love the old Surefires. 

At the Valley Forge gun show a few years ago when I scored my Z3, I was checking out a bunch of light mounts that a guy had in a case. I was fixated on the old-school 6P (round, non-hex bezel) that the guy had in one of the mounts. He was trying to hawk a SL Scorpion on me and I kept bugging him about that other light, that old one in the case. He was insisting it was not for sale, but relented and said if he had to get rid of it, it would be $40. I was good to go on lights, and passed up on the deal. Didn't want to be a pain in the butt. It was funny though. All these new lights around, and I want the relic that he's using as a display piece.


----------



## cy (Feb 26, 2007)

here's mine... Surefire 6 

it's available for $525 + shipped conus, insurance is extra. 
please PM if interested...











GeorgePaul said:


> Well, I would just love to have one.


----------

